# A crowd was standing round when someone shouted: 'Cum' clauses



## Lamb67

A crow was standing round when someone shouted that the fellow should be put to death.

_Turba circum stabat cum aliquis hominem interficiendum (esse)clamaret_.

The gerundive use of interficiendum may not be the only solution, so please make your comments.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Crow_ or _crowd_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> A crowd was standing round when someone shouted that the fellow should be put to death.


Ingens hominum concursus eum circumdabat, cum aliquis illum hominem interficiendum esse clamauit.


----------



## afflanda

XiaoRoel said:


> Ingens hominum concursus eum circumdabat, cum aliquis illum hominem interficiendum esse clamauit.


 

i think it is a "cum circumstantial" clause, so the verb would be clamaret, instead of clamavit/clamauit.

_turba circum/circiter_* _stabat cum aliquis hominem necandum (esse) clamaret_.

*they are both right, since they are both adverbs, but circum implies that the crowd is in a circle and surrounding something, while circiter conveys a sense of proximity. thus, it depends on context.

the gerundive works best here. it is more concise. i used neco, because it has more of that "put to death"/"suppress"/"quench" aura. i suppose it's just preference


----------



## XiaoRoel

No estoy de acuerdo con tu versión (no con su totalidad), y te explicaré por qué.
1.- Me gusta tu uso de *turba*, que me parece propio para el público de un linchamiento. Mi opción era más literaria y muy castiza en latín para designar una multitud, y también válida.
2. Tu uso, en cambio de *circiter stabat*, da una idea de estaticidad que no parece lo más propio para hablar de una multitud que se arremolina alrededor de un suceso. Mi uso de *circumdo* sí da esa idea de movimiento.
3. Con la *elipsis de esse* no estás dejando de usar un _infinitivo_, sólo realizas una *figura literaria* (por lo demás casi habitual en muchos autores, como Tácito por ejemplo). El _gerundivo_ es un _adjetivo verbal_ que nada hace en este contexto lingüístico en donde se precisa un infinitivo completivo. En esto, pues, te equivocas por completo.
4. Que suprimas el *illum* no es relevante, pues es un elemento estilístico mío para dejar clara la referencia a *eum*. A tu gusto.
5. Usas bien *necare* que resalta en la acción de matar la idea de _crueldad,_ de _violencia_ y de _injusticia_*. Interficere* es el verbo más general para 'asesinar', sin tanta carga semántica como _neco_, pero a mi el texto propuesto no me inspiró las mismas connotaciones que a tí.
6. Y pasemos al principal punto de discrepancia, el uso de *cum* con el verbo en *subjuntivo*. En este tema hay que desglosar varias cuestiones: el *lugar de la subordinada* antes o después de la principal, el *valor del modo subjuntivo* que puede conservar sus *valores propios modales,* o ser un *modo mecánico de subordinación*.
Vayamos al primer punto: el *lugar* del cum con subjuntivo, también llamado _cum histórico_. Su lugar es siempre *anterior* a la oración principal y tiene un posible doble valor: *argumentativo* (_causal _o_ concesivo_ -muchas veces con _tamen_ en la principal para subrayar su valor concesivo-), o *narrativo*, o incluso una mezcla de ambos _temporal-causal_ o _temporal-concesivo_. Pero en cualquiera de los casos lo que hacen estas subordinadas adverbiales es _complementar el conjunto de la oración principal_ y el subjuntivo (siempre imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto) _no es un subjuntivo mecánico_ de subordinación, sino que tiene un _verdadero valor modal_ e indica la _implicación del hablante_ en la manera de narrar los hechos (una _certidumbre subjetiva_) y suelen tener principal y subordinada un _elemento focalizador común_ (sujetos coincidentes, sujetode una y OD de otra coincidentes, etc). El *cum con indicativo*, meramente temporal, en posición anterior o posterior a la principal _sólo complementa el verbo_ de la principal, no toda la oración, no tiene el elemento común, y responde a una inteción de objetividad al dar las circunstancias temporales de simultaneidad con el verbo principal.
7. Por ello me inclino por el *cum temporal con indicativo que refleja perfectamente el valor del "when"* inglés propuesto.
Como ves hay argumentos para discutir durante horas. Pero creo que he justificado mi elección (y alguna de las tuyas) sobradamente.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## afflanda

XiaoRoel, i got as much as google translator could get me haha, but i love your points! one thing to fuel my argument for the cum circumstantial, as you see in the word "circumstantial" (circum+sto) is that the bustling crowd around the shouting man provides a condition that is attached quite closely to the shouting man. let's compare that to say.... Caesar returned to Rome when the games took place in Athens. in this case, there is an evident detachment. 
nonetheless, i understand your viewpoint. in fact, that was what i thought but my latin teacher told me otherwise... are you a latin scholar?


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Yes_. Profesor de latín y de griego clásico y traductor de latín, griego clásico y moderno y lenguas romances al gallego (y al español).
Un saludo cordial hasta el próximo debate, al que puedes invitar a tu profesor (que estará orgulloso de tí que has aprendido mucho y bien).


----------



## Starfrown

XiaoRoel said:


> 7. Por ello me inclino por el *cum temporal con indicativo que refleja perfectamente el valor del "when"* inglés propuesto.


I agree. I believe this clause is temporal and should have the perfect indicative.


----------



## Starfrown

I believe, in fact, that this use of _cum_ should be classified as _cum inversum_.  That is to say that the primary emphasis is on the _cum_ clause and not on the main clause.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así lo llamaban los gramáticos de antes. Yo ya no uso esas expresiones ambiguas, pero son legítimas por la tradición.
Un saludo.


----------



## Starfrown

XiaoRoel said:


> Así lo llamaban los gramáticos de antes. Yo ya no uso esas expresiones ambiguas, pero son legítimas por la tradición.
> Un saludo.


I think I agree that _cum inversum_ is, more or less, a sub-category of _cum temporale_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Exacto. El *cum <quum <quom* es un antiguo relativo (ac. sing. masc. de un antiguo tema en _-o_, _*quo-m)_ que pasa a fosilizarse en un sentido temporal en contextos sintácticos con antecedentes pertenecientes al vocabulario temporal (_dies, aetas, iam, tum, nunc_, etc.). En un primer paso de la fosilización, alterna con _(in) quo_, pero, mientras la forma de ablativo seguirá perteneciendo a la declinación, _quom_ se convierte en un adverbio invariable.
Al ser invariable ya pasa a funcionar como conjunción de subordinación *temporal*. Por su naturaleza de _antiguo relativo_ se construirá con _indicativo_ (el subjuntivo, si aparece, mantendrá sus valores modales como en cualquier oración relativa: la expresión de un hecho no real).
El _cum causal_ (realmente _temporal-causal_) y el _cum concesivo_ (realmente _temporal-concesivo_), son más _fenómenos de traducción_ que oraciones subordinadas _causales o concesivas_. Es la aparición del _subjuntivo_ en estas frases lo que les da esos _matices causales o concesivos (_en el caso del _cum concesivo_ suele haberun_ tamen_ en la principal para facilitar su interpretación como tal concesivo). _Sólo basta poner el verbo en indicativo para convertirlas en puramente temporales_. Los autores pueden usar o no el subjuntivo según su _interés en enfocar la acción_ y sus causas o sus concatenaciones.
En resumen, una *subjunción puramente temporal* de _origen relativo_ que se construye con *indicativo*, y con _subjuntivo_ para expresar _valores modales_ según la _intención del autor_ al presentar los hechos.
Si repasas los _manuales_ de latín, el problema no es entender la frase latina, sino _traducirla_ a nuestras lenguas modernas. Toda la inmensa casuística de _cum temporal, histórico, inverso, causal, concesivo_, es oscura y toca más a _problemas de traducción_ que al latín mismo.
Hay también cuestiones de _estilística_, como su _situación_ anterior o posterior a la principal y sus _correlativos_, pero son problemas menores.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## relativamente

Yes.Conjunction cum can go with indicative mode

For example in Aesopus DE GALLO ET PERDICE you can read


Quod cum vidit Perdix sibi plaudebat,


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,

I do not want to discuss wether the mood should be indicative or subjunctive, but I want to draw your attention on the fact that the imperfect tense is definitely wrong.
You must use the perfect :
Turba stabat... cum aliquis clamavit/clamaverit.

The standing crowd is a context, not an event, therefore you *must* use the imperfect.
The shouting is an event inside this context, therefore you *must* use the perfect.

This is exactly like in Spanish or French.


----------



## Lamb67

Let me try to illustrate Fred C's point in context of my book.
Example:Sol iam occidebat cum domum perveni, The sun was already setting when I reached home. 
Both 'the sun was already setting' and 'the crowd is shouting' i.e. the main clause that really indicates the time.Cum is used with the Indicative in Historic tenses.The former is more obvious because the sun-set is really a time-indicator,while the latter is probably vague.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que *no creo que se pueda usar el peruenerit* que propone Fred'C por todo lo que ya expuse.
El el caso de un adverbio de tiempo *en la principal (iam*)* el cum conserva su valor catafórico de relativo* además del ya adquirido temporal. También hablé de eso.
Pero es mi opinión tan válida como cualquier otra que presente argumentos de peso y lingüísticamente hablando científicos.
Un saludo a Fred'C, Lamb67, Relativamente, Starfrow y Afflanda, y gracias por aguantar mis extensos mensajes en español y por intervenir en este interesante debate.


----------

